# I quit my job...but that's okay!



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

So I quit my first job as an overnight stocker...which really made me nervous to do because 1. It's my first job. and 2. I wasn't sure how to go about quitting anyway!

And that sucks. and I only worked there for a month, But I HATED that job!

But that's okay. Because a week later, I got a call for another job. 2 jobs actually. One was for Petsmart and I've ALWAYS wanted to work at Petsmart. 

I was super nervous about the interview, as I always am. But I have to say, I ACED IT. Right at the end of my interview, he asked me to come in for a second interview! :clap I was extra nervous about the second interview, but the guy who interviewed me was awesome. He made it more of a conversation then an interview, which helped me out a lot. At the end of my 2nd interview, he asked me if I'd be willing to go take a drug test, I said yes and he handed me the paper, and I knew that meant I had the job upon passing the test! :boogie

I'm still waiting for them to call me back about orientation and stuff. I have to say that job interviews are becoming pretty easy for me now, having done quite a few of them. It's a lot of progress from where I was when I first started looking for a job. 

If anyone is wondering, I'm going to be a dog bather, and If I want, I can work my way up to becoming a dog Groomer. I'm still pretty nervous about the job, because I'll be answering phones, bathing dogs(which includes clipping nails, brushing teeth, etc.) and interacting with customers and such. I think I'm more nervous about answering the phones and taking appointments more than anything. But I'm sure I'll get used to it after a while.

I feel like I've made a bit of progress from where I used to be, and I still have a long road ahead of me, but it feels good to push past my SA to get to where I am now!


----------



## alittlebitanxious (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats! I'm close to quitting a job that I had too, but I'm nervous to :|


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I once worked as an overnight stocker. I hated it too lol. I'm glad I was only a temp hire because I probably would have stayed there until I did get another job. :bash

Before I got my current job I had considered Petsmart myself. I think being around animals reduces tension and calms us down.

Good luck and I hope you get that job.


----------



## saara (Jun 7, 2010)

Ooooh! So happy for you. :clap What did you all not like about stocking? I'm thinking of trying for that...lol


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

> I'm still waiting for them to call me back about orientation and stuff. I have to say that job interviews are becoming pretty easy for me now, having done quite a few of them.


The more you do - the better it gets!


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

Petsmart D

is it just me, or is socializing with other animals perfectly nonstressful? XD


----------



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks all! It really does help calm you down working with animals!

As for the stocking, It's so physically demanding and monotonous lol. And the overnight shift takes getting used to. Plus, the people I worked with were not friendly to the new people at all! It's just not a job for everybody.


----------

